

Ask HN: API for voice recognition? - zoltar92

Hey is anyone familiar with any API or way to recognize different people's voice. 
Or at least given two audio files differentiate between the two-- and match a third to whichever is more similar?
======
pdenya
After a quick google search I didn't see any APIs but this stack overflow post
turned up which might be helpful:
[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/7269935/is-there-a-
voice-...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/7269935/is-there-a-voice-
authentication-library)

The search term "voice authentication" might be better for you than "voice
recognition" if I understand you correctly.

~~~
zoltar92
Thanks man, "voice authentication" isn't what I am looking for-- but Mistral
(from what i've seen) has a recognition! I'm going to look into it further to
see if it recognizes a pattern vs can distinguish between 2-3 voices. But
thanks so much!

